# Externen Link



## wardir (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 




wenn ich einen externen Link anklicke kommt ja die übliche "willst Du das wirklich" - Zwischenseite. Momentan hab' ich 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten auf der Seite: Abbrechen (link zu buffed.de) und Schließen (Javascipt window.close() ) 

Browser: Opera-USB und Inet-Explorer 8




Im Inet-Explorer Fehlermeldung: 




Details zum Fehler auf der Webseite

Benutzer-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729)
Zeitstempel: Fri, 22 Oct 2010 05:25:47 UTC


Meldung: ')' erwartet
Zeile: 24
Zeichen: 72
Code: 0
URI: http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Feu.wowarmory.com%2Fcharacter-sheet.xml%3Fr%3DAman%2527Thul%26amp%3Bcn%3DWardir


Meldung: ')' erwartet
Zeile: 100
Zeichen: 96
Code: 0
URI: http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Feu.wowarmory.com%2Fcharacter-sheet.xml%3Fr%3DAman%2527Thul%26amp%3Bcn%3DWardir


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ist behoben


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. November 2010)

nope wohl nicht. Leider kann ich nicht so schöne Hinweise auf die Fehler geben. Aber wenn ich auf "weiter" klicke passiert gar nix bzw ich kriege in der Leiste unten den Hinweis auf Fehler auf der Seite. (Windoof 7 und der Internet Explodierer - Arbeitspc halt).


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2010)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> nope wohl nicht. Leider kann ich nicht so schöne Hinweise auf die Fehler geben. Aber wenn ich auf "weiter" klicke passiert gar nix bzw ich kriege in der Leiste unten den Hinweis auf Fehler auf der Seite. (Windoof 7 und der Internet Explodierer - Arbeitspc halt).



Du könntest aber den Link hier posten bei dem das passiert.


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. November 2010)

bisher alle, die ich probiert habe.  

Abbrechen und Schliessen funktioniert.

zB in diesem Beitrag

oder hier

oder hier

oder wenn du nen direkten Link brauchst

versuchen wirs mit dem, das hat vorhin auch nicht geklappt 

ich bin also momentan quasi gezwungen, mir den Link direkt  zu kopieren und in die Adresszeile einzufügen.


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2010)

Sollte gleich wieder laufen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. November 2010)

jo tuts, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## archmitohren (22. November 2010)

Bei mir tritt dieses Problem seit heute auf. Nutze ebenfalls Opera und WinXP. Egal, welchen Link ich drücke, es kommt die Buffed verlassen Seite, dort kann ich lediglich Schließen und Abbrechen drücken. Weiter funktioniert nicht.

Desweiteren funktionieren in meinen Wegweiser zum Tankadin http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173609-wegweiser-tankadin-403/ keine Links mehr. Man kommt einfach auf die Buffed Hauptseite. Das ist natürlich bei der Anzahl der Links sehr ärgerlich, sollte ich die alle neu verlinken müssen. Kann man das irgendwie beheben?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Wie im Thread zum neuen Design vor kurzem geschrieben wurde, wurde das Problem gefixt.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie im Thread zum neuen Design vor kurzem geschrieben wurde, wurde das Problem gefixt.



Der "Weiter"-Button war nicht klickbar - läuft jetzt aber wieder.


----------

